# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Manipulation de chanes de caractres [Sources]

## carreau

partir des sources mme de ce site (8 http://c.developpez.com/sources/c/?page=sommaire), des fonctions de manipulation de chanes de caractres :

le code source original de remplacement d'une sous-chane (vieux) par une autre (nouveau) dans une chane de caractres (source) :


```

```

une digression du code prcdent de remplacement d'une sous-chane (vieux) dans une chane (source) par une nouvelle sous-chane (nouveau) si cette sous-chane est encadre par une chane de sparation (separateur)


```

```

une fonction qui permet d'ter la fin de chane d'une chane (source)  partir de la position d'une sous-chane (vieux)


```

```

Une fonction qui permet de remplacer une sous-chane non prcise par une nouvelle (nouveau) si elle est encadre par deux sous-chanes (vieux1 et vieux 2)


```

```

----------


## gege2061

Je vais regarder a  tte repose.

 ::merci::  pour ton aide.

----------

